# Question from a newbie



## katie41

I'm going to a dress rehersal concert in New York (Lincoln Center) this week and I was concerned about what the appropriate attire would be. I know that for the actual concert there is a dress code, but I'm not sure about dress rehersals. Can anyone help me with this? Or at least tell me where I can find the answer? 

Thanks.


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi Katie41 ... Welcome to Talk Classical

The "dress rehearsal" is usually the final rehearsal before a performance where the entire program is played through as if it was being presented in front of an audience. 

However, IMHO, for an orchestral concert dress rehearsal, formal concert attire is usually not required. The entire program could be run without any pauses for timing and such. 
I would tend to think that NYC would follow this norm. If you are not completely sure, ask your music director/conductor - as far as I am concerned, there are absolutely no dumb questions in the music field. 

On the other hand, for a Theatrical Performance (stage play/musical) the actors will, more times than not, will be dressed in their appropriate costumes as they would be for the live audience performance(s). 

Anyone else have any further insights to this? 

Kh


----------



## nickmcclure

When in doubt, you can always go with a safe medium. Perhaps you could wear what you would where in an office. Just a business outfit. Of course, I am just speaking from my own sense, I'm not claiming to know what I'm talking about more than you do. I'm just giving person-to-person advice.


----------



## opus67

Here are some more pointers.

Edit: Oops. That link doesn't specifically deal with dress rehearsals. Sorry.


----------

